# Advice for electrician as a career



## JuanTwoThree4 (Oct 19, 2013)

(X-postfrom General Electrical Discussion I felt like I posted this in the wrong section)

To make this short, I am a 17 year old senior in high school and I have decided that I want to join this trade over going to a university. 

I've spent a about a month looking into careers/universities and electrician is the only thing that interests me. I love electronics, electrics, and hands-on-jobs. College might be too expensive and I will probably be paying off my loans for years. I wanted to major in mechanical engineering or electrical engineering.

I know there are two routes I can take, Union and Non-Union, and It seems like the two sides have it's pros and cons. I'm not sure which one would be right for me but I've decided to go with the five year apprenticeship with the IBEW.

My locals are 11 and 18.

I have heard the pay is worth the labor and I am dedicated to work hard to advance towards higher paying jobs. I plan to attend a community college at the same time to have general education plus some courses to increase my knowledge in the field. 

I've noticed that as the years go by electricians increase their skills and can add more experience to their resume and I assume this opens many opportunities for more jobs. I would like to learn more things like electronics/micro-controllers/PLC/PLR or all the skills jobs are looking for.

Any tips and advice on how to be successful would be great. I hope not to regret my decision in the future. Job outlook and salary info crosses my mind as well. Lastly, general info on what it is like in the IBEW.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

JuanTwoThree4 said:


> (X-postfrom General Electrical Discussion I felt like I posted this in the wrong section)
> 
> To make this short, I am a 17 year old senior in high school and I have decided that I want to join this trade over going to a university.
> 
> ...


If you had the option of going "UNION"...or "NON-UNION"...and chose UNION, you probably made the right choice. The pay scale...and regulation of it is better but the non-union people work just as hard and are not "THE ENEMY".


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

If you're going to be taking CC classes during your apprenticeship I recommend taking welding courses and get a certificate. Electrician/welders are sometimes highly desirable for certain shops and jobs. Also you can use it as a means of income when you're laid off. A lot of my friends including myself kept steady work during slow times by taking welding jobs


----------



## JuanTwoThree4 (Oct 19, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> If you're going to be taking CC classes during your apprenticeship I recommend taking welding courses and get a certificate. Electrician/welders are sometimes highly desirable for certain shops and jobs. Also you can use it as a means of income when you're laid off. A lot of my friends including myself kept steady work during slow times by taking welding jobs


Hey they do offer welding classes here! Added to my list thanks man.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

if you have the aptitude / intelligence for higher education, make your electrical engineering a long term goal. with your JC classes for electrical,, electrician training take the necessary liminary classes for your engineering or maybe consider Construction Management bachelor degree. the higher education going to separate you from the men from the boys.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

also take some heating and air conditioning courses


----------



## Ibew (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't do it


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

1. If you can get in the IBEW then by all means go that route (assuming they have full time work)
2. If you cannot get in the IBEW try to get with a ABC firm that offers schooling while you work and CONTINUE TRYING TO GET IN THE LOCAL IBEW.

Learn the trade and then see what specialties peak your interest. Though welding is a great skill set to have just for knowledge even if you never make utilize in a full time capacity.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ibew said:


> Don't do it


Don't do what?


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

Ibew Ibex Iblu


----------

